# I'm so done with the snow!



## AlphaD (Feb 4, 2014)

*I guess I will use this as my excuse for the next storm hitting tomorrow....*


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 4, 2014)

Meanwhile in California ..... 70 and sunny.....
Bitches....are still in bikinis


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 4, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Meanwhile in California ..... 70 and sunny.....
> Bitches



Meanwhile in Seattle,,,,, sunny and cold... and I dont think you guys are bitches.. I mean not that id say to your faces


----------



## Hardpr (Feb 4, 2014)

we are getting another foot tonight


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hardpr said:


> we are getting another foot tonight



We got two feet not too long ago.


----------



## DF (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm ready for Spring...fukn snow.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 4, 2014)

Getting a foot here at my house too


----------



## Yaya (Feb 4, 2014)

Snow sucks and I've also had enough


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yup, I've had enough winter.....only 2 1/2 months left! We've had 39 days below 0 in my neck of the woods already this winter. It's gettin kinda old, I like ice fishing and snowmobiling, but not when it's that cold. **** winter! Bring on the sun.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm down south and sick of it.  it's been a fukin nightmare down here.


----------



## italian1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Northeast boys. There talking about possibly 30" this Sunday. That's gonna suck.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 5, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Northeast boys. There talking about possibly 30" this Sunday. That's gonna suck.



Yup! Snow and ice tonight and then Hell this sunday! Im not looking forward to shoveling all that shit.


----------



## ImDennis (Feb 5, 2014)

id rather have snow the sun to be honest, its gonna be  fukin hot, i work outside, during winter i can control if i wanna be warm, just bundle up, during summer, no escaping the heat outside


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2014)

Shitload of snow and 10 below here.................brrrrrrrrr! Spring will arrive around May!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been out plowing for 13 hours. Fuk the snow and bring on the spring. Ready to off myself in my plow truck.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 5, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've been out plowing for 13 hours. Fuk the snow and bring on the spring. Ready to off myself in my plow truck.



I agree, i just spent most of the day shaking the ice off my trees and bushes so they dont snap.....fukin inch of ice on everything! !


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 5, 2014)

My girl just called me at work to let me know she broke my brand new snow blower...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 5, 2014)

Snowing now...  A foot outside and still going


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 5, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> My girl just called me at work to let me know she broke my brand new snow blower...



Damn iron....call her back and say there will be blowing tonight, just not snow.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 5, 2014)

i hate snow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 6, 2014)

We got another 8" last night and a sheet of ice...fml


----------



## stonetag (Feb 6, 2014)

Damn global warming!!........wait..what?


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 6, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> We got another 8" last night and a sheet of ice...fml



GK likes 8 inches every nite. .....true story.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 6, 2014)

He's right.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 6, 2014)

We just got dumped on again.   I'm ready for  summer and beeches!


----------



## woodswise (Feb 6, 2014)

Got another 8" here yesterday, and it was -5F last night.  They're predicting another foot on Sunday.  Just like an old fashioned winter . . .


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll think about you guys while I'm at the beach Sunday


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 6, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I'll think about you guys while I'm at the beach Sunday



Where's my "dislike" button.....


Oh, and I got my snow blower working just in time to see the plow truck come by and demolish my mail box.

Yaaaay winter!


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah Im ready for some heat too......every night I pull my car into the garage I have a ton of snow that falls from my car...pull car out in the am, shovel the garage floor too.....SNOW EVERY WHERE!!!!!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 6, 2014)

im in shy town....on top of all the snow we've had a nice 20mph breeze 90% of the winter too.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 6, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Meanwhile in California ..... 70 and sunny.....
> Bitches....are still in bikinis



True that brother ahhh! :32 (17):


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 7, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Damn global warming!!........wait..what?



Or it could be winter


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 7, 2014)

Everyone should just fast forward through winter so you can all bitch about how hot it is.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 7, 2014)

Just bought a can of starting fluid to start the diesel this am.  Good ole Ford Power Stroke for ya!


----------



## stonetag (Feb 7, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Where's my "dislike" button.....
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got my snow blower working just in time to see the plow truck come by and demolish my mail box.
> ...


 Right next to the "ass kicked" button bro!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> *I guess I will use this as my excuse for the next storm hitting tomorrow....*


very funny lol


----------



## Xazev (Feb 9, 2014)

Hasn't stopped around my neck of the woods either.

Worst winter of my life thus far, BUT, I'm experiencing a lot of wintry things I haven't done before (sledding, snowboarding, etc.)


----------



## thesteve322 (Feb 9, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> im in shy town....on top of all the snow we've had a nice 20mph breeze 90% of the winter too.



Gotta love that Windy City!


----------

